# vip 622 up and running, my observation



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

Well , i just came back to dish after having cable. i just received my 622 today from ups:hurah: i bought it outright, no lease. i paid $798 including install. But today i decided i would install it myself. I had the equipment anyway. Activating was no problem, i spoke with a great csr at tech support. He credited my account $100 because i installed myself. He said that i was one of the few who actually activated it this early. I have to say so far i am impressed with it. It is super fast with the menus and such. The pic quality is unbelevable. It is def better than my hd content from cable, and blows away the dvr(8300hd). BTW the reason i bought it is i only sub to the hd content. I only pay 29.99 plus the dvr fee. So after 18 mos, i break even if i would have leased, and i actually own it.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

suzook said:


> BTW the reason i bought it is i only sub to the hd content. I only pay 29.99 plus the dvr fee. So after 18 mos, i break even if i would have leased, and i actually own it.


Finally. Someone with a reason to own rather than lease. I've been wondering if anyone would come up with something. Good for you!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

:welcome_s suzook

sounds good


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe I'm stupid tonight... but how do you break even at 18 months?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I think he's saying the price difference between HD only and BronzeHD is around $700 after 18 months.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> I think he's saying the price difference between HD only and BronzeHD is around $700 after 18 months.


He could get HD only with a leased receiver too, though, right?

I did a couple of different calculations in my head and can't figure it out...

Even if I counted a $6 lease fee for an HD receiver and a $6 enabling fee for 18 months, that still is less than $400 ($699 purchase - $299 lease).

I'm stumped!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i think leases require metal packs. 

bronze is 59.99 right? so if he has a $30 diff per month (29.99 vs 59.99 +dvrfee each, no lease fee, it's the first unit) then $30 x 18 is $540 alone. But I'm not sure what he was comparing to exactly. As far as doing the same non metal sub HD only and paying the $6 fee for not having a metal pack, it would take a long time to recoup, so I'm a little confused as well


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

To lease, i would have to commit to one of the metal packs, which i didnt want. To lease i would have to pay $299 also. So the diff of buying and leasing upfront is $400. After 18 mos(20X18=360 plus 6 lease fee at 18 mos = 108 gives a total of $468) so i actually gain $68. BTW i really am enjoying this 622.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

suzook said:


> To lease, i would have to commit to one of the metal packs, which i didnt want. To lease i would have to pay $299 also. So the diff of buying and leasing upfront is $400. After 18 mos(20X18=360 plus 6 lease fee at 18 mos = 108 gives a total of $468) so i actually gain $68. BTW i really am enjoying this 622.


Bragger...:nono2: ...but then again i would be to


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

suzook said:


> To lease, i would have to commit to one of the metal packs, which i didnt want. To lease i would have to pay $299 also. So the diff of buying and leasing upfront is $400. After 18 mos(20X18=360 plus 6 lease fee at 18 mos = 108 gives a total of $468) so i actually gain $68. BTW i really am enjoying this 622.


I think that was the conclusion we were almost coming to... that makes sense, if you only wanted the HD and that was the savings factored in... then it probably does make sense.

Glad you're enjoying the new receiver. I still haven't made up my mind. I change it about every 3 hours!


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

suzook said:


> To lease, i would have to commit to one of the metal packs, which i didnt want. To lease i would have to pay $299 also. So the diff of buying and leasing upfront is $400. After 18 mos(20X18=360 plus 6 lease fee at 18 mos = 108 gives a total of $468) so i actually gain $68. BTW i really am enjoying this 622.


You're not figuring in the $5.98/mo. extended warranty fee -- I don't know what your previous experience is with Dish equipment, but you'd better get it!

You're now a paying beta tester and something will go wrong with that unit before and/or after 12 months -- guaranteed.

Good luck.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> You're now a paying beta tester and something will go wrong with that unit before and/or after 12 months -- guaranteed.


Funny, I never had any problems with my 301, 811, or 942 before or even significantly after the 12 month warranty period.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

I switched from D*...my install was yesterday (2/15). I couldn't agree more that the PQ is great! Blows D* out of the water. When I called to cancel D* the rep said "the reason we don't have more HD is because providers don't broadcast it in true HD, and we only want to broadcast true HD." I could barely contain myself to finish the call....

Even standard def like local ch. 21 here in DFW, TX is ten times sharper. Guide and response is lightning fast also.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Moridin said:


> Funny, I never had any problems with my 301, 811, or 942 before or even significantly after the 12 month warranty period.


You are truly blessed then. Have you also won the lotto? 

I wouldn't consider your experience the norm -- not by a long-shot.

I bought a 721 in 8/2002 and have had no less than 6-7 replacement units since then. The problems range from HD failures to numerous bugs that advanced tech couldn't figure out, so they sent replacement units.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

That warranty fee is bull; I know from experience that the replacement fee for even a $1000 receiver like the 921 is a grand total of $50 if the unit isn't under warranty. Unless your receivers are failing more often than once a year, the whole "extended warranty" thing is a con-job.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> You are truly blessed then. Have you also won the lotto?
> 
> I wouldn't consider your experience the norm -- not by a long-shot.
> 
> I bought a 721 in 8/2002 and have had no less than 6-7 replacement units since then. The problems range from HD failures to numerous bugs that advanced tech couldn't figure out, so they sent replacement units.


Bogey62 - 
Not trying to fan any fires here, but have you considered the possibility that for whatever reason, your experience is the exception, not the norm?

6000, 625 and now 942. All have worked flawlessly.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

tegage said:


> Bogey62 -
> Not trying to fan any fires here, but have you considered the possibility that for whatever reason, your experience is the exception, not the norm?
> 
> 6000, 625 and now 942. All have worked flawlessly.


Honestly, no. From all the posts here concerning the 721 and virtually all other models of DVRs, I don't think I am the exception. I honestly can't believe that I am the only 721 owner that has had numerous replacements over the years.

Possibly I expect more from a $550 purchase than others? Maybe the majority of Dish customers don't really record/watch that much TV or they don't really care about the bugs?


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

How did you get this HD Pack for 29.99? No matter who I talk to at Dish Network, they won't let me get this even if I purchase the ViP 622. I HATE talking to these CSR's.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Honestly, no. From all the posts here concerning the 721 and virtually all other models of DVRs, I don't think I am the exception. I honestly can't believe that I am the only 721 owner that has had numerous replacements over the years.
> 
> Possibly I expect more from a $550 purchase than others? Maybe the majority of Dish customers don't really record/watch that much TV or they don't really care about the bugs?


um, other than the 921, I haven't seen lots of people complaining about replacements, and most of the replacements for hte 921's were early on. Mine got replaced after the blue line issue started 9months after purchase. But other than that, I record 10+ shows a week and have rarely had an issue that resulted in a lost show


----------



## Chetk (Oct 14, 2003)

In fact, I just got off the phone with a CSR's supervisor and they're saying that there is no way to purchase a 622 and only get the HD-only pack. They're saying I MUST get the SD package. I think I'm going to cancel Dish Network all together and watch NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, WB, UPN, PBS off the air. I'm sick of having to pay extra for SD crap I'd never watch.


----------

